# Suche einen einen Arbeitsplatz als Elektroinstallateur / Mechatroniker mit Verbindung



## Pepe (2 Januar 2007)

*Suche einen einen Arbeitsplatz als Elektroinstallateur / Mechatroniker mit SPS*

Suche einen einen Arbeitsplatz als Elektroinstallateur / Mechatroniker mit Verbindung mit SPS -Kenntnisse
Kurz zur meiner Person 
Ich heiße Jose Gomez, komme aus 59302 Oelde. Gelernter Elektroinstallateur mit einer Weiterbildung zum SPS - Techniker nach VDMA / ZVEI.
Suche auf diesem Weg einen Arbeitgeber, der einen Berufsanfänger mit dieser Qualifikation eine Möglichkeit gibt, mein Engagement und meine Fachkenntnisse unter Beweis zustellen.
Kenntnisse in der Grundlagen Elektro- Pneumatik Programmierkenntnisse in der S7, Prozessvisualisierung mit MHJ – Software, bedienen und beobachten.
Grundlagen in der Hausinstallation, Netzwerkinstallation, und ein wenig in der Fleischindustrie Anlagebau sowie verschiedene SIMATIC OP, Allen- Bradley,
Bei Interesse Ihrer Seite schicke  Ihnen  meinen Lebenslauf und Zeugnisse gerne zu.

Kontakt Daten     
Jose Gomez
Pott´s Holte 25
D-59302 Oelde
Tel 02522 / 937159
Mobil 0151 / 17700801
e-Mail: djpepe1973@hotmail.com


----------



## plc_tippser (3 Januar 2007)

Damit das hier nicht zugespamt wird, schließe ich diesen Thread.

Bei Änderungen bitte kurze PN, dann schalte ich ihn wieder frei.

Gruß´, pt


----------

